# First squirrel outing



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Took a first time youth hunter out for squirrel today. He did a great job. Very careful with his firearm and his shot choices. Proud of him.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Took the boy out for a little bit Sunday for the opener. Did not see a one. Heard a few but that is all. Mighty warm it was though. Still had a great time out in the woods with my son.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I took my soon to be 5 year old out. He must be getting older, he kept telling me to be quiet.  We managed a couple, but didn't spend too much time at it.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

made it out wednesday. got to my honey-hole at 9,, walked back out with 4 at 10:20. saw 3 others but never got a shot on them. not bad for 1 1/2hr.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good for you guys getting those kids out !!!! Mine are adults now and they still love to get out for squirrels when they get a chance. Haven't been out yet, but hope to in the next week or so.


----------



## bubba911200 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just was out and not a one knocked three out of the trees but ran off


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

bubba, what gauge are you using, load, & choke?? Something seems wrong with 0-3. That's also why I almost never use a shotgun for squirrels, I hated seeing one get away like that.


----------



## bubba911200 (Dec 31, 2012)

20ga #6 7/8oz cylinder


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

#4's with a full choke is my rule of thumb just keep it out in front of them.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Went out this morn with my daughter, shes 9 and loves goin with me. We got 3, shot a 4th but he bolted when he hit the ground. we looked for about half an hr but never did find it. First one I've ever lost with a .22. She loves to get out and loves to be in the outdoors. She asked today if she could get her license this year....i think im gonna hold off for another year or 2. We also found a bonus hen of the woods mushroom. Actually found a few but most were old. Ready to go get some more!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Cylinder bore limits your useful pattern to 20 yards or less. 

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Exactly what Huntinbull said. With a 20 gauge, modified & 5's is my limit & keep the range short, squirrels are tough. When my boys used 20's we kept all shots within 25 yards with modified & high brass 5's.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> Went out this morn with my daughter, shes 9 and loves goin with me. We got 3, shot a 4th but he bolted when he hit the ground. we looked for about half an hr but never did find it. First one I've ever lost with a .22. She loves to get out and loves to be in the outdoors. She asked today if she could get her license this year....i think im gonna hold off for another year or 2. We also found a bonus hen of the woods mushroom. Actually found a few but most were old. Ready to go get some more!


I took my daughter, also 9, out on her first squirrel hunt. We've been out 3 times this year and she loves it. She wants to shoot!! I told her if she keeps coming with me this season, we'll consider the hunting class next year. I love being out there with her. Can't wait for her to deer hunt!! haha


----------

